# OT: Nash cuts hair, gets a buzz cut



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-suns-nashsnewdo&prov=ap&type=lgns



> - Steve Nash has replaced his mop-top with a buzz cut.
> 
> The two-time NBA most valuable player showed up at a basketball camp Wednesday with his trademark unruly hairdo gone.
> 
> "I just cut it," shrugged the Phoenix Suns star. "I don't really have a rhyme or reason. I felt like taking it off."


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

:ttiwwp: but still a shocker.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL 


I would pay to see what he looks like bald.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

weird...

he'll probably let it grow back enough in time for the season I bet.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Woah! Thats weird!



:ttiwwp:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

My artists rendering 










In all seriousness, im sure it will look ok (i hope). He's had short hair before we all know that, but nothing close to a buzz...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

It looks pretty good actually, especially compared to "the mop"..lol. I'm going to his charity game in Vancouver on saturday so I can analyze his game with the new haircut.

PS. Great artist rendering.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

This I gotta see.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> It looks pretty good actually, especially compared to "the mop"..lol. I'm going to his charity game in Vancouver on saturday so I can analyze his game with the new haircut.
> 
> PS. Great artist rendering.



he just better not hurt himself playing. *knocks on wood


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I'm guessing him and Dirk Nowitzki have been talking? 

That's defnitely interesting though


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

no more finger licking and putting the hair behind his ears! aww man


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> no more finger licking and putting the hair behind his ears! aww man



seriously, I wouldn't high five the man. He licks his fingers, touches the ball, and only God knows what other players do with their hands during a game, and then touch the ball themselves before he does.


----------



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

http://uploader.ws/upload/200607/nash.jpg


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

BlazerBeav said:


> http://uploader.ws/upload/200607/nash.jpg


 Link doesnt work!


----------



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

let me try and rehost


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Its been posted ine the General Forum.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Nash

:biggrin: 
Nash may be the most unintentional (is that a word?) entertaining dude ever. I love this guy.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

hahaha he looks sick, like a sick old man...it's all good though, hopefully we'll have bald Stevie bringing us a championship. I wonder if he's going to let it grow from here...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he looks like the lead singer from yellowcard


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

afobisme said:


> he looks like the lead singer from yellowcard


eeeeeeeeeeew...kinda true though...


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Poor Nash looks old.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> hahaha he looks sick, like a sick old man...it's all good though, hopefully we'll have bald Stevie bringing us a championship. I wonder if he's going to let it grow from here...


i was gonna say that too, he looks like an old skinny man now. damnit!!!haha


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

he looks just like mr burns


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Man that look is good. thats lol material, but hes got something about the haircut, he appears more mature, like a jason kidd style, don't you think? Should be great fun to watch him anyway. Perhaps he looks more of a maestro/play making magician now too, or maybe a pirate 
:clap: :banana:


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

Maybe the floopy hair slowed him down some, the new cut should let him go a little faster. :bsmile:











Maybe he should have just worn cornrows. :rofl:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

FastbreaK said:


>


Man, he looks 50 !! :eek8: :eek8:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He looks like Dick Bavetta


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

he'll have his hair back to normal by training camp.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

It was time for a change. Now if we can get Melo to shave his head we're in business!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

melo looks like ben wallace


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Let me say, speaking for all Nash fans, I am truely and shockingly ashamed.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I reckon he probably lost a bet or something.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Probably, just wanted a change for once. I have long hair, and usually it gets to a point when it's annoying and you get it cut short (well, not that short), and I let it grow back, eventually. Though, it's been awhile since I had it cut though haha.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> he'll have his hair back to normal by training camp.


Let's all pray. Feedback hasn't been good.

Sadly though, if he's thinning and growing it long again makes him look like Kaman --- we will have to get use to this NEW Nash look.


At this moment, the haircut is wearing him. If he's going to keep it, he will have to own it and wear it --- like he wore the long hair, with confidence.

Gee ... what an awful thing.


----------

